# Erst packages.gentoo.org heute gentoo-wiki

## toroneos

Hallo,

ich verstehe nicht ganz was los ist. Zuerst ist schon seit langer zeit packages.gentoo.org nicht mehr erreichbar. Heute ist zudem das Gentoo-Wiki nicht mehr aufrufbar. Seit langer Zeit werden auch keine Newsletter mehr geschrieben. Was hat das Alles zu bedeuten?

----------

## disi

Das ist schon weitlaeufig bekannt

Gentoo.wiki ist ein externer Anbieter, da musst du dich an den jeweiligen Administrator wenden

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-576328.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-574792.html

http://www.gentoo.org/

----------

## dertobi123

 *toroneos wrote:*   

> Seit langer Zeit werden auch keine Newsletter mehr geschrieben.

 

Mh?

----------

## Finswimmer

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/94492

Und im Forum spinnen sie wieder rum  :Wink: 

----------

## big-birdy

Ja aber so hatte ich wenigstens was zu lachen. Wie entsteht so eine Sicherheitslücke?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *big-birdy wrote:*   

> Wie entsteht so eine Sicherheitslücke?  

 

Wahlweise unvorsichtige Programmierer (schlecht geschriebene Programme, z.B. keine Filterung von Sonderzeichen bei Eingabefeldern) oder unvorsichtige Administratoren (schlecht/falsch administrierte Systeme; 'Klassiker' wäre z.B. Managementport eines DB-Servers aus dem Internet erreichbar und default Passworte) oder im Firmenumfeld administrativer Zwang 'von oben' d.h. $Management-Entscheidung.

Im Fall p.g.o trifft soweit ich das sagen kann das erste zu, im Ubuntufall hingegen das zweite was man so liest.

----------

## big-birdy

Vielen Dank. Wieder was gelernt. 

mfg

Big-birdy

----------

## xraver

Gentoo schaltet Server ab

----------

## disi

habe gerade noch den hier gefunden http://amirouche.alwaysdata.net/ steht in folgendem Artikel:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-574544-highlight-http+amirouche+alwaysdata.html

----------

## nikaya

 *disi wrote:*   

> habe gerade noch den hier gefunden http://amirouche.alwaysdata.net/ 

 

Finde ich ziemlich mies.Nicht aktuell und unübersichtlich.packages.gentoo.org ist schon ziemlich gut,da reicht auch gentoo-portage.com nicht ran (welches übrigens auch down ist,genauso wie das Wiki).

Aber ich finde Gentoo hat es genau richtig gemacht.Nicht lange experimentieren und rumdoktern,sondern Server konsequent ausschalten und Fehler beheben.Da haben andere ein wesentlich schlechteres Beispiel gegeben.

Und zum suchen hat man ja immer noch die lokale Variante via eix etc.

----------

## Necoro

 *nikaya wrote:*   

>  *disi wrote:*   habe gerade noch den hier gefunden http://amirouche.alwaysdata.net/  
> 
> Finde ich ziemlich mies.Nicht aktuell und unübersichtlich.packages.gentoo.org ist schon ziemlich gut,da reicht auch gentoo-portage.com nicht ran (welches übrigens auch down ist,genauso wie das Wiki).

 

Dafür sucht es auch in den standard overlays ...  :Smile:  *gerade merk*

----------

## nikaya

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *nikaya wrote:*    *disi wrote:*   habe gerade noch den hier gefunden http://amirouche.alwaysdata.net/  
> 
> Finde ich ziemlich mies.Nicht aktuell und unübersichtlich.packages.gentoo.org ist schon ziemlich gut,da reicht auch gentoo-portage.com nicht ran (welches übrigens auch down ist,genauso wie das Wiki). 
> 
> Dafür sucht es auch in den standard overlays ...  *gerade merk*

 

Naja,Overlays interessieren mich nicht so.Am meisten stört mich die dass die Infos nicht aktuell sind,kde-3.5.7 z.B. immer noch ~arch.Da werden die Overlays wohl nicht besser sein.

----------

## nikaya

Gerade zufällig beim googeln gefunden:http://www.gentooportage.info/

Ist sogar aktuell  :Wink: 

----------

## toroneos

 *disi wrote:*   

> Das ist schon weitlaeufig bekannt
> 
> Gentoo.wiki ist ein externer Anbieter, da musst du dich an den jeweiligen Administrator wenden
> 
> 

 

Welchen Anbieter muss ich da ansprechen? Eigentlich dachte ich, dass die Wiki-Seite ziemlich stark frequentiert ist und das auch andere Interesse daran haben. 

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *toroneos wrote:*   Seit langer Zeit werden auch keine Newsletter mehr geschrieben. 
> 
> Mh?

 

Der letzte Newsletter kam im Mai. *AFAIK*

----------

## dertobi123

 *toroneos wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*    *toroneos wrote:*   Seit langer Zeit werden auch keine Newsletter mehr geschrieben. 
> 
> Mh? 
> 
> Der letzte Newsletter kam im Mai. *AFAIK*

 

Die letzte Übersetzung kam im Mai, ja.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *toroneos wrote:*   

>  *disi wrote:*   Das ist schon weitlaeufig bekannt
> 
> Gentoo.wiki ist ein externer Anbieter, da musst du dich an den jeweiligen Administrator wenden
> 
>  
> ...

 

6 August 2007

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/current.xml

----------

## nikaya

Aber die Benachrichtigung per Mail klappt irgendwie nicht.Ich habe den englischsprachigen Newsletter abonniert aber keine Nachricht bekommen.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## dertobi123

Grund dafür ist eine Mischung aus "man hats verpeilt" und "man hats vergessen", auch dieses Problem sollte in Kürze abgestellt sein.

----------

## nikaya

Es gibt wieder Lebenszeichen von http://packages.gentoo.org/.Momentan ist dort zwar nur die Archivliste aufgeführt,aber es wird schon.  :Wink: 

http://gentoo-portage.com/Newest funktioniert auch wieder,genauso wie das Wiki.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> ...oder unvorsichtige Administratoren (schlecht/falsch administrierte Systeme; 'Klassiker' wäre z.B. Managementport eines DB-Servers aus dem Internet erreichbar und default Passworte)...

 

Oh da kommen Erinnerungen hoch:

Port 1433, Default-User: sa, Default-PW: *keins* und ne Shell geöffnet. Das waren noch Zeiten  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

